# 2007 SENTRA PARKING LIGHTS



## R2R079 (Jun 25, 2009)

I've been reading the posts on this forum for a while and now I've run into a jam and was wonderring if there was anybody out there who could help me find the problem and the way to correct it. I think I shorted out the parking/ driving lights on my 2007 sentra 2.0s. I've had LED's in there for a while but recently was going to add a second pair of cold cathodes to my licensse plate lights. I figured I would test out the cathode in the driving light before taking down the trunk liner. When I turned the switch on, the cathodes turned on but after disconnecting them and reconnecting the LED's, the LEDs wouldnt turn on again. Does anyone know how to trace those wires back to find out if I shorted them out and/or I would be willing to take to the dealer but I have HID's on the headlights and don't want to be BS'd. How much would the dealer charge?
Thank you all in advance. I enjoy this forum.
R2R0
:newbie:


----------



## bimmer4life2009 (Sep 13, 2009)

Why don't you call your local dealer and ask?


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

did u fix that problem man? cuz i just saw this thread , plus i got leds all over my 08 sentra spec v


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

> I figured I would test out the cathode in the driving light before taking down the trunk liner. When I turned the switch on, the cathodes turned on but after disconnecting them and reconnecting the LED's, the LEDs wouldnt turn on again.


Put back in the CC and see if they still work? If not then you shorted something. 

Also make sure LEDs are in correct way, turn them around and see if that works?? Also check fuse for the driving lights.


----------



## mikeps3speed (Oct 27, 2009)

Faja said:


> Put back in the CC and see if they still work? If not then you shorted something.
> 
> Also make sure LEDs are in correct way, turn them around and see if that works?? Also check fuse for the driving lights.


I had the same problem, thanks for the tip. Your suggestion helped alot


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

mikeps3speed said:


> I had the same problem, thanks for the tip. Your suggestion helped alot


Glad it was able to help someone!! Had the LEDs the wrong way??


----------



## R2R079 (Jun 25, 2009)

The problem with mine was I shorted a fuse. Everything is back to normal. I'm still tempted to double up on the Cold Cathodes though.


----------



## jack24panther (Nov 18, 2009)

Faja said:


> Glad it was able to help someone!! Had the LEDs the wrong way??


Yeah your info was very useful. I had the same issue until I found out, I had the LEDs wrong way


----------

